# Immunological Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2012)

This is my first post on this site.  Having been TTC a second child for 2 years and suffered 3 miscarriages husband and I have undergone various tests which have not revealed any obvious problems.  I have just read Dr Beer's book "Is your body baby friendly" and I am keen to go for advanced immunological testing for NK cells etc. but don't know how to find a clinic offering such services outside of London.  We are based in Cambridgeshire.  Any ideas how to proceed??


----------



## lilyisabel (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Emma
Welcome  this site is fantastic 

I'm sorry you're going through this and for the three miscarriages  . I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question we are moving to ARGC after this frozen cycle as they do the full immune testing as standard and I think that with intense monitoring of my stimulation might be the key to our problem. I think CARE in Nottingham do immunes. You might want to post on the regional boards someone will be able to be more help than me.

Wishing you every success
L x


----------



## Raptasaur (May 30, 2012)

Prof Quenby based at hospitals in midlands incl Heartlands in Birmingam I think. Or Dr ******* at Miscarriage Clinic in Harley St London or his NHS practice in Epsom. Hope this helps. I am very similar to you and about to start tests at RMC in St Mary's. Good luck x


----------



## Raptasaur (May 30, 2012)

For some reason it has removed the Dr's name, it must think it's a swear word. Weird. It's Dr Hassan *******. Google The Miscarriage Clinic. Good luck x


----------

